# JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors?



## macodola (Jan 31, 2009)

Just finished exam week and treated myself to an early christmas present, Megasquirt! Now, i've been lurking on the MK1 forums nearly every other day for close to a year, but don't post much because everything i ever wanted to know i could find through searching, but i've been searching all night and can't for the life of me figure out what i need to use for a fuel rail and injectors. Thanks in advance, and hope this isn't a dumb question! 
Time to celebrate the end of the semester! 
The Car:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (macodola)*

A digifant fuel rail and injectors will work well for a JH. There are also aftermarket rails available. I have 2 extudabody rails for sale that will fit a jh head.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (Prof315)*

Be sure the JH head has the bosses for the hold down screws for the fuel rail, some of the early heads don't.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (ps2375)*

You will need 4 of these injector holders as well. You can use ABA injectors as well. Most of the older digifant II injectors that I have seen were getting old and not spraying right. If your head has the bolt holes to hold down a digi fuel rail, you should be good after you change those injector cups. I havent messed around with CIS cars too much, but I believe they should still have a fuel return line.
http://www.germanautoparts.com.../93/6


----------



## macodola (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (oilpangasket)*

Right on, thanks guys. Whereabouts should I look for these bolt holes you speak of? Would i be able to use the digifant FPR as well, or should i splurge on an adjustable unit? Also, are there any other injectors that will fit with this fuel rail and head? I was thinking about using 5.0 Mustang injectors as some have in the past, as they are fairly large, cheap, and plentiful as they are one of the first things mustang owners upgrade. Thanks in advance! You guys are a huge help.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (macodola)*

Mustang injectors will work fine. Most of them were #19lb/hr which is the same as stock (use the link below to check flow rate according to the injector part number). Just look up the part number and be sure of their flow rate so you can set them up in Megasquirt correctly. You can use the whole fuel rail from a digi, which has a 3 bar FPR built in. You can get injectors pretty cheap on ebay. I was at a Ford show a few months back and they were giving away stock mustang injectors. There is also a website that you can send them to that will clean them for $15 a piece. They also have a Bosch part number database to look up flow rates. The link to the site is below if you ever need to check on the specs of a set of Bosch injectors.
http://www.witchhunter.com/injectordata1.php4
As far as the bolt holes to bolt the fuel rail down you will have to do some searching as I am not 100% sure. I have done a 16V CIS to EFI conversion but no 8Vs. Here is an article I pulled off google. There were plenty more when I searched.
http://www.scirocco.org/list/a....html 
If you don't want the stock plastic rail, there are a few aftermarket billet rails. The stock plastic one would be the cheapest obviously, but here is an example of an aftermarket billet rail.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...l_Kit 


_Modified by oilpangasket at 10:17 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## macodola (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (oilpangasket)*

Perfect. Some more information about the car. 1983 GTI, 286 cam, port and polish, TT stainless tri Y header and full stainless exhaust, autotech wires, close ratio box, seats and dash, nothing else inside, volvo rear hatch seal (fits perfect, seals better than stock, $5 at junkyard), clipper kit, sprayed Porsche polar silver. You guys are a huge help!







I have done alot of reading and I know i can use my stock ignition, but I'm confused as to what parts of it i need to keep. Just the distributer and coil? Would it be easier to use an MSD box? I know it has the capability to be connected to the MS but not sure why this would be advantageous? Also, it seems that everyone running MS has a adjustable FPR, why would they do this when you can use the stock 3bar FPR? Thanks for all your help so far, i hope some other people read this thread and it answers their questions as there is a lot of good info in here! A beer for some of the most knowledgeable guys on the net!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: JH CIS to Megasquirt which fuel rail and injectors? (macodola)*

You wont need an adjustable FPR as the 3 bar one is fine. The only reason people use adjustable ones is to crank up the flow of their injectors. 
As far as ignition, you will only need your coil and distributor. You don't need to use the stock ignition module. I would recommend using a Bosch BIP 373 coil driver to directly drive a coil from Megasquirt, and you can also wire in an MSD box as well if you like. You just need to mod your Megasquirt for the volkswagen hall sensor mod and install a BIP 373 into your MS (V3.0 MS already have them). There are plenty write ups on this.


----------

